# New Duck boat



## josephcedwards (Jan 1, 2014)

Over Christmas I picked up a new duck boat. After looking at Edge, Tracker, War Eagle, Express, Weldbuilt... I went with the new 2014 Tracker Sportsman 1548.  For those of you looking for hunt ready duck boat don't be afraid to look at this boat. From just a money stand point it made more sense that all the others. It also has more bell and whistles than the other boats in its class. It has the new Mercury 25HP Fourstroke with built in tilt and trim, two gun boxes (one removable), trolling motor mount and its prewired, Grassland camo, pods, and other cool things. There isn't much info on this boat due to it being so new. Just wanted to give you guys a heads up on how awesome the boat is for the price.


----------



## trckdrvr (Jan 1, 2014)

Very nice.Congratulations


----------



## Timberchicken (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice boat and scenery in background


----------



## Timberchicken (Jan 1, 2014)

Wonder if they make a 1436 with the camo and V front?


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice. Congrats on a heck of a boat.


----------



## josephcedwards (Jan 1, 2014)

Timberchicken said:


> Wonder if they make a 1436 with the camo and V front?



I don't think they do. I had the 1448 with the V. It was awesome for the size.


----------



## squirrel867 (Jan 1, 2014)

nice boat


----------



## david w. (Jan 1, 2014)

Awesome boat...Very nice pic also.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 1, 2014)

Thats a nice rig


----------



## FowlPlay1 (Jan 2, 2014)

nice rig.


----------



## dom (Jan 2, 2014)

i'd been looking at this boat. just wondering, how deep does it run?


----------



## dwheeler (Jan 2, 2014)

Awesome boat!


----------



## waistdeep (Jan 2, 2014)

Got one very much like yours and I love mine, got enought motor to get you there, boat is right size for 2 hunters and dog/gear , can be pulled by small truck and hides in brush well!


----------



## josephcedwards (Jan 2, 2014)

dom said:


> i'd been looking at this boat. just wondering, how deep does it run?



As in money deep? This rig will set you back about $10,500.00 out the door.


----------



## dom (Jan 2, 2014)

i meant how far does it sit in the water?


----------



## josephcedwards (Jan 2, 2014)

dom said:


> i meant how far does it sit in the water?



I would say 4-6 inches.


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 2, 2014)

Does anyone run a bass pro tracker with a surface drive mud motor? Always wondered how that combo would work out.

DB


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Jan 2, 2014)

What speeds you getting outta it vs your old boat with the surface drive?


----------



## S.Tanner (Jan 2, 2014)

Good looking boat! Where did you purchase it?


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Jan 2, 2014)

Good looking rig, congrats and enjoy!


----------



## josephcedwards (Jan 2, 2014)

DuckHuntin101 said:


> What speeds you getting outta it vs your old boat with the surface drive?



With just me and my dog and was getting 18mph with the surface drive and 32mph in the new one.


----------



## josephcedwards (Jan 2, 2014)

Duckbob said:


> Does anyone run a bass pro tracker with a surface drive mud motor? Always wondered how that combo would work out.
> 
> DB



My old boat was a tracker 1448 with a surface drive. Awesome combo! Unstoppable.


----------



## josephcedwards (Jan 2, 2014)

S.Tanner said:


> Good looking boat! Where did you purchase it?



Tracker Boat Center (AKA) Bass Pro Shop


----------



## jdthayer (Jan 3, 2014)

Very nice! I have to ask, do you duck hunt with your Weimaraner?


----------



## josephcedwards (Jan 6, 2014)

jdthayer said:


> Very nice! I have to ask, do you duck hunt with your Weimaraner?


Im working with him. I feel like he could but i haven't had him out for a real hunt yet.


----------



## limbhanger (Jan 6, 2014)

as my daughter would say, "I'm so jelly".


----------



## josephcedwards (Jan 7, 2014)

limbhanger said:


> as my daughter would say, "i'm so jelly".



hahahahaha


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Jan 7, 2014)

Timberchicken said:


> Wonder if they make a 1436 with the camo and V front?



The 1448 is a Grizzly also, which is a modified V hull. The Topper 1436 is a standard jon boat. The Sportsmans are only a few months old...I like how they're set up. BTW, I work for Tracker


----------



## josephcedwards (Jan 9, 2014)

GobbleAndGrunt78 said:


> The 1448 is a Grizzly also, which is a modified V hull. The Topper 1436 is a standard jon boat. The Sportsmans are only a few months old...I like how they're set up. BTW, I work for Tracker



Please tell me where i can get a matching spare wheel for this trailer!!


----------

